# My Girlfriend



## Sontizzle (Feb 18, 2008)

please be nice since she was nice enough to pose for me! this is my first time shooting a picture like this. i used a black sheet for the backdrop and a regular desk lamp with the shade off for the lighting.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah its beautiful. Keep this one close!


If it were me id consider coloring in the panties too


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 18, 2008)

*Just Beautiful! *
*Not meaning it in a rude or mean way, but for more color I would have torn some petals off another rose and laid them across her tummy too, and even a few on the floor. Not alot just a few.*

*Nice shot though, very sentimental I would say.*


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 18, 2008)

now that is sexy


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 18, 2008)

This is beautiful and quite sexy!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

beautiful shot!!!


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for the comments!


----------



## invisibledemon (Feb 18, 2008)

all i can say is wow.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice composition and lighting.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 18, 2008)

nice and sexy. Very good. 


(btw:   Did she take off her clothes right before the shoot? Because it looks like there are a few marks on her skin in front of the rose (maybe a belt). You can avoid those imprints by having your model undress, then wait a while and then shoot.)





pascal


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 18, 2008)

Puscas said:


> nice and sexy. Very good.
> 
> 
> (btw:   Did she take off her clothes right before the shoot? Because it looks like there are a few marks on her skin in front of the rose (maybe a belt). You can avoid those imprints by having your model undress, then wait a while and then shoot.)
> ...


yea she got home from work and i told her to get naked i have an idea lol.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 18, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> yea she got home from work and i told her to get naked i have an idea lol.



oh, the times I've used that line...







pascal


----------



## JESWAW (Feb 19, 2008)

seen you on the 502SS and didnt know you were a member...thought id say good pic


----------



## andey (Feb 19, 2008)

nice composition


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 19, 2008)

toned down the red some, it was quite bright

Before:





After:





i like


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 21, 2008)

Great photo, but she needs to eat something!  LOL I'm probably just REALLY jealous!


----------



## malis111 (Feb 21, 2008)

Really nice photo.


----------



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, very very sexy.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 21, 2008)

very nice!  Probably just personal preferene but I like it when the secective color is toned down just a bit, not so bright.


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 21, 2008)

very beautiful and elegant


----------



## niforpix (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the photo, but like mentioned above, she needs to eat a bit more hehe


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

i like em skinny


----------



## rebelnewbie (Feb 22, 2008)

I've noticed a general obsession with men to photo their girlfriends. I do too, I'm just saying. Nice photograph. I would use a different flower. Perhaps something less predictable? The pairing of innocense and nudity is nice ... perhaps a sunflower? BUT - very nice photo. Not that I'm an expert.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 22, 2008)

Puscas said:


> (btw: Did she take off her clothes right before the shoot? Because it looks like there are a few marks on her skin in front of the rose (maybe a belt). You can avoid those imprints by having your model undress, then wait a while and then shoot.)


 
My only minor gripe as well, simply because I find those imprints distracting.

If you could p'shop them out, it'd be spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 24, 2008)

i suck at photoshop. it took me freakin 20 minutes to do that picture in PS. lol


----------

